
Wikipedians join push for Fair Use in Aust. after 6 Gov't reports recommend it - Wittylama
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170524/06585137445/wikipedians-join-push-fair-use-australia-after-six-government-reports-recommend-it.shtml
======
Wittylama
Wikipedians in Australia are running banners to raise awareness that they
ALREADY benefit from Fair Use; that schools must pay to use freely accessible
websites; and that common activities like sharing memes or just forwarding an
email is technically not allowed. Blogpost:
[https://blog.wikimedia.org/2017/05/22/australia-fair-
use/](https://blog.wikimedia.org/2017/05/22/australia-fair-use/) Aussies are
encouraged to write to their MP at [https://www.faircopyright.org.au/take-
action/#emailform](https://www.faircopyright.org.au/take-action/#emailform)

Social media on: #FairCopyrightOz

~~~
e-sushi
Makes Australia more inviting... again.

